# Стоимость консультации и услуг?



## orbit_proff (28 Дек 2007)

А где можно посмотреть стоимость Ваших услуг?


----------



## Анатолий (28 Дек 2007)

Прайс лист находится в клинике.
Всю информацию можете получить, позвонив по телефонам приведенным на сайте, наши администраторы  ответят на все вопросы.


----------

